# Case 695 Steering Problems



## Priscilla Grimes (Jan 15, 2021)

This past hay season we noticed that to get the power steering to work on the tractor you would have to rev the tractor to get it to work? but the rest of the hydraulics work. would would be causing this? any information would help! thanks in advance!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Priscilla, welcome to the tractor forum. See attached link regarding 695 power steering issues (see posts #9 and #10):

https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/case-ih-695.37201/

To summarize, there is a valve on bottom of Hydraulic distribution assembly that is a valve controlling power steering fluid flow. This valve is easily cleaned and installed and no more issues.


----------

